# B & S 3.5HP Seeking Assembly Diagrams??



## SoCalOCMan03 (May 17, 2011)

:4-dontknoMy neighbor asked if I could take a look at his edger, say's he couldn't get it started. No Problem I say, bring it on over. Well to make a long story short it arrives to my garage in pieces, fuel tank, Carb, Gov and linkage all removed. After a quick inventory of the parts it seems a few items are not even there. What I need is some reference material, as in PICTURES, Diagrams and what not of the carburetor, fuel tank, governor linkage as well as the throttle control panel at the carburetor/fuel tank.

Any help pointing me in the right direction will be greatly appreciated by myself and more so my neighbor...

*Engine: 3.5 HP Briggs & Stratton
Model: 091202
Type: 1017E1
Code: 030516YA
Carb Type: Pulse Jet Non Adjustable (from what I can tell)*

Thanks 

Les


----------



## SoCalOCMan03 (May 17, 2011)

Anyone???


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Look it up here.


----------



## SoCalOCMan03 (May 17, 2011)

Ya, I've searched the net and have seen about as many blown up parts diagrams as I can handle. I can get an idea of what parts should be here but depending on model version, which mfg the engine was produced for along with the type of equipment it goes on brings many variables and options that may or may not be required for my situation. What I was hoping to get a leed on is some sorta shop manual that shows detailed pics as to how the governor linkage, choke linkage, springs etc... are connected.

So if someone could point me in that direction I'd greatly appreciate it

thanks

Les
ray:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

What you need is a repair manual, unfortunately those are not free.

Go to the B&S web site to order one.

BG


----------



## SoCalOCMan03 (May 17, 2011)

actually would just need the page/pages that reference the carburetor and gov linkage springs rods and such. Anyone have the manual and willing to copy these pages and fax or email them to me??


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

All questions and answers must be asked/replied to in the open forum. PM or emailing them is against our forum rules.

BG


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

In my opinion, no one should own an engine without the service manual, unless they intend to pay someone to fix everything. 
Buy the manual and charge your neighbor, it's the best $20 investment ever.
Mike


----------

